
Physicists Describe New Class of Dyson Sphere (2015) - rch
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/536171/physicists-describe-new-class-of-dyson-sphere/
======
FiatLuxDave
A decent Dyson shell concept; the best part of it is the better gravity on the
outside. On the other hand, the stress analysis shows that no real material
could be used to build it in the 1m thick design envisioned.

One of these days I have to get around to writing a paper about building Dyson
shells onto the surface of red dwarf stars. The gas pressure of the star would
support a thin shell, and a number of red dwarf stars have surface
temperatures lower than refractory materials like carbon and tungsten. The
surface gravity would be too high for human life, but it would make a heck of
power plant.

Too many papers to write, too little time...

------
rch
Just something I was wondering about this morning.

\-- [https://arxiv.org/abs/1503.04376](https://arxiv.org/abs/1503.04376) :
Dyson Spheres around White Dwarfs

